# Τα ημαρτημένα των αστυνομικών σειρών



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

*Αναδημοσιεύω εδώ ένα κείμενό μου για τις δραματικές αστυνομικές και δικαστικές σειρές. Disclaimer, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε: δηλώνω άσχετος με τα δικαστικά και τα διαδικαστικά τους, το κείμενο είναι χιουμοριστικό. Υπερβολές, ποσοστά και τα ρέστα, είναι για έμφαση.*

Αυτές οι σειρές CSI, Law & Order και τα ρέστα, έχουν κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά στην ήδη τραυματισμένη νοημοσύνη του κόσμου. Κάνουν συστηματικά τα ίδια λάθη ώστε να μπορούν να ασχοληθούν με διαφορετικό θέμα κάθε εβδομάδα. Έχουν τόσο μεγάλη επίδραση στην κοινωνία που πολλές φορές έχουν επηρεάσει το έργο της πραγματικής δικαιοσύνης. Ας δούμε ποιες είναι αυτές οι συστηματικές σάχλες που σερβίρουν οι αστυνομικές σειρές.

1. *Μέχρι να πεις κυμ...* το πρώτο πράγμα που παρατηρούμε είναι ότι οι υποθέσεις λύνονται πάντα και σε χρόνο ενός, άντε δύο επεισοδίων. Καταλαβαίνουμε, καλά μας παιδιά, ότι πρέπει να έχει ενδιαφέρουσα ποικιλία η σειρά σας, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσατε να τρενάρετε την ίδια υπόθεση σε μεγαλύτερο χρονικό βάθος, να είναι και λίγο ρεαλιστικά τα πράγματα; Δεν ζητάμε να βάζετε το 99% των υποθέσεων στο συρτάρι, όπως γίνεται στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά όχι και να τις λύνετε σε 24 ώρες.

2. *Τεστ DNA*. Όποιος έχει δει έστω και ένα επεισόδιο αστυνομικής σειράς, θα έχει διαπιστώσει ότι το πρώτο που ψάχνουν οι αστυνομικοί είναι να βρουν καμιά τρίχα, καμιά σταγόνα αίμα ή έστω μια χλέπα του δράστη. Μετά, τσουπ, βάζουν το στοιχείο σε σωλήνα και στριφογυρνάει για 10 δευτερόλεπτα σε ένα μηχάνημα και χωρίς να προσθέσουν παγάκια και καλαμάκι, έχουν έτοιμη την απάντηση. Το DNA ανήκει στον Τάδε Δεινόπουλο. Όπως ακριβώς γίνεται και στην πραγματικότητα! Στην πραγματικότητα, η αστυνομία δεν ενδιαφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για όλα αυτά, γιατί το να βρεις μια τρίχα σε ένα χαλί είναι όχι μόνο γελοίο αλλά και τελείως άχρηστο. Είναι αδύνατον να πιστοποιήσεις ότι ανήκει στον δράστη, πρώτα απ' όλα γιατί κατά 99.9999999999999999999999999999% θα ανήκει σε κάποιο από τα άτομα που μένουν στον χώρο. Ακόμη όμως και να ανήκει στον δράστη, δεν μας λέει τίποτα, γιατί χωρίς να ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ο δράστης δεν έχουμε DNA του. Αν υποτεθεί βέβαια ότι έχουμε υπόπτους, μπορούμε όντως να κάνουμε τεστ DNA για να βρούμε αν έχουμε ταύτιση, αλλά πρώτον αυτό το πράγμα αργεί (πάνω από εβδομάδα) και δεύτερον είναι συνήθως άχρηστο, αν ο ύποπτος, π.χ. για φόνο, δεν είναι άγνωστος στο θύμα (δηλαδή έχει ξαναμπεί στο χώρο). Το ότι βρέθηκε λοιπόν μια τρίχα, μια τσίχλα ή ροχάλα στο πάτωμα, δεν μας λέει ούτε πότε ήταν εκεί ο ύποπτος ούτε τι έκανε. Ακόμα χειρότερα, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις αληθινών δικαστηρίων που απαίτησαν αποτελέσματα DNA τεστ να γίνουν την ίδια μέρα, παρασυρμένοι από την διανοητική σύγχυση των αστυνομικών σειρών. Πέραν τούτου, ακόμη κι αν ο θύτης αφήσει κάτι στην σκηνή του εγκλήματος, πιο πιθανό είναι να ενοχοποιήσει κάποιον άλλον. Εκτός από το δικό μας DNA, κουβαλάμε πάνω μας το DNA χιλίων άλλων ατόμων. Τρίχες που πατήσαμε ή έχουμε πάνω στα ρούχα μας, τσίχλες που πατήσαμε, κτλ, κτλ, κτλ...

3. *Βάσεις δεδομένων*. Αυτό είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα. Βλέπει ο ντέτεκτιβ μια πατημασιά, την βγάζει φωτογραφία, την μπουκώνει στο PC του, ψάχνει στην βάση δεδομένων πατημασιάς και βγαίνει το παπούτσι, το νούμερο, η χρονιά δημιουργίας του παπουτσιού, το εργοστάσιο και όλα τα μαγαζιά που το πουλήσανε τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες (και σε ποιους). Αυτό δεν είναι βάση δεδομένων, είναι το αρχείο του Χάρι Πότερ. Το μόνο που δεν βγάζει είναι τι νούμερο σώβρακο φοράει ο ύποπτος (ποιος ύποπτος, ένοχος είναι κύριε δικαστά). Θα το έλεγα τάση υπερβολής των σειρών, αλλά μάλλον είναι πασπαρτού που βοηθάει τους ντέτεκτιβ να τη βγάζουν εύκολα, μαζεύοντας απίθανες πληροφορίες που κάνουν όλη τη δουλειά γι' αυτούς.

4. *Τι υπολογιστής, τι μαγικό ραβδί...* βρήκες μια παλιά φωτογραφία σε εφημερίδα που είναι φθαρμένη, μακρινή και θολή; Ο υπολογιστής θα σ' την φτιάξει στο λεπτό. Πατάς ένα κουμπί και η φωτογραφία γίνεται έγχρωμη, ξεθολώνει, οι λεπτομέρειες γίνονται ευδιάκριτες και μπορείς να τη μεγαλώσεις κατά το δοκούν, για να δεις τα μικρά γράμματα της εφημερίδας, που είναι πεταμένη σε έναν δρόμο, στο βάθος της φωτογραφίας.

5. *Ενίσταμαι!* Δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά συμβαίνει σε πραγματικά δικαστήρια να ενίστανται οι συνήγοροι και οι κατήγοροι, αλλά στις τηλεοπτικές εκδοχές τους φαίνεται να το κάνουν κάθε δεύτερη φράση του συναδέλφου τους.
_-Λοιπόν, ο πελάτης μου...
-Ενίσταμαι!
-Έλεγα πως ο πελάτης μου...
-Ενίσταμαι!
-Λοιπόν...
-Ενίσταμαι!
-...
-Ενίσταμαι!_
Συμβαίνει τόσο γελοιωδώς συχνά, που ο Τζιμ Κάρεϊ, στο Liar Liar, καταφέρνει να καταθέσει ένσταση εναντίον του εαυτού του.

6. *Αναγνώριση κλήσης*. Παρά το γεγονός ότι η αναγνώριση κλήσης σε όλα τα τηλέφωνα είναι ζήτημα χιλιοστών του δευτερολέπτου, τα τηλέφωνα της αστυνομίας λειτουργούν με κάποιον περίεργο τρόπο και θέλουν ένα με δύο λεπτά για να αναγνωρίσουν μια κλήση. Πάντα βλέπουμε τον ύποπτο να τηλεφωνεί από θάλαμο, με ένα ρολόι στο χέρι για να ξέρει να κλείσει το τηλέφωνο πριν εκπνεύσει η διορία του. Καταλαβαίνω να το βλέπουμε αυτό σε ταινίες πριν η αναγνώριση κλήσης γίνει κοινός τόπος, παρότι και τότε η αστυνομία μπορούσε να βρει την τοποθεσία μέσω του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου. Αλλά σήμερα, που όλα τα τηλέφωνα -κινητά και σταθερά- το κάνουν για την πλάκα τους, είναι τελείως ακατανόητο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2013)

Δίκιο έχεις σε όλα! 

Ειδικά στο NCIS, η δαιμόνια Άμπι στο εργαστήριό της όχι μόνο κάνει σε χρόνο μηδέν όλα τα τεστ DNA, όχι μόνο ανακαλύπτει από μια πατημασιά ακόμα και τι είχε φάει το μεσημέρι αυτός που την έκανε, αλλά γνωρίζει ΟΛΕΣ τις επιστήμες καλύτερα από τους καλύτερους επιστήμονες, είναι μηχανολόγος αυτοκινήτων, πλοίων και αεροπλάνων, βιολόγος, χημικός, πυρηνικός φυσικός και εν γένει παντογνώστης. Και είναι συγχρόνως και όμορφη, νέα, τσαχπίνα, ευαίσθητη και γκοθ (αν έτσι λέγεται αυτό το στυλ) που ακούει στο εργαστήριό της χέβι μέταλ στη διαπασών.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Τι... δεν ισχύουν, δηλαδή; :lol:
Σε παρακαλώ, ξέχασες να επισημάνεις ότι τώρα πια τα περισσότερα εφέ γίνονται σε στυλ minority report, με τον ερευνητή να μετακινεί στο κενό εικόνες, φακέλους, αρχεία και της μπαναΐας τα μάτια... αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά, ο εντοπισμός του τηλεφώνου αποτυγχάνει πάντα την τελευταία στιγμή!


Άλεξ! Κάτω τα χέρια από ΤΗΝ Άμπι!:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Τώρα με στεναχωρήσατε. Γιατί δεν βλέπω αυτό το NCIS, αλλά βλέπω ενίοτε το απαίσιο Criminal Minds, όπου η αντίστοιχη τύπισσα που χειρίζεται τις βάσεις δεδομένων καλύτερα απ' ό,τι ο ταχυδακτυλουργός το καπέλο του, _δεν_ είναι όμορφη και τσαχπίνα.

Τα άλλα που λέτε με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Αν θέλαμε να δούμε ντοκιμαντέρ, θα βλέπαμε ντοκιμαντέρ. Το θεώρησα τεράστια κατάκτηση του Χόλιγουντ το ότι μέσα σε λίγους μήνες πέρασε από τους κομπιούτερ με πρασινογράμματο DOS σε γραφικά εικονικής πραγματικότητας. Κάπως έτσι θα γίνει και με τα τηλέφωνα μια μέρα: εκεί που τώρα αγνοούν τον εντοπισμό, στην επόμενη φάση της τεχνολογίας θα σου στέλνουν και το DNA του τηλεφωνητή. Στο Χόλιγουντ πάντα.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 23, 2013)

Είχα διαβάσει πριν από χρόνια μια συνέντευξη του επικεφαλής ενός εργαστηρίου της αστυνομίας που σχολίαζε το CSI. Έλεγε πως, σε γενικές γραμμές, η σειρά είναι σωστή από πλευράς επιστημονικών δεδομένων, πέρα από κάποιες δικαιολογημένες υπερβολές, απλώς είναι σε βαθμό αστείο για τους πραγματικούς επαγγελματίες εκτός πραγματικότητας σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με το ποιες διαδικασίες ακολουθούνται, πόσο γρήγορα σε ποια εγκλήματα. Με άλλα λόγια, στην πραγματική ζωή δεν είναι και πολύ πιθανό να απασχολείται για δυο 24ωρα μια ολόκληρη μονάδα CSI, μηχανήματα εκατομμυρίων, δύσκολες διαδικασίες με πανάκριβα αναλώσιμα κλπ. για τη διαλεύκανση του φόνου ενός αστέγου που δολοφονήθηκε πριν από 20 χρόνια (πραγματικό επεισόδιο του CSI New York).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τα άλλα που λέτε με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Αν θέλαμε να δούμε ντοκιμαντέρ, θα βλέπαμε ντοκιμαντέρ. Το θεώρησα τεράστια κατάκτηση του Χόλιγουντ το ότι μέσα σε λίγους μήνες πέρασε από τους κομπιούτερ με πρασινογράμματο DOS σε γραφικά εικονικής πραγματικότητας. Κάπως έτσι θα γίνει και με τα τηλέφωνα μια μέρα: εκεί που τώρα αγνοούν τον εντοπισμό, στην επόμενη φάση της τεχνολογίας θα σου στέλνουν και το DNA του τηλεφωνητή. Στο Χόλιγουντ πάντα.



Μπα, τα περισσότερα που έχουν να κάνουν με την τεχνολογία δεν οφείλονται στην συνήθεια του Χόλιγουντ να κάνει τα πράγματα πιο βολικά, αλλά στην πλήρη άγνοια των σεναριογράφων για το πώς λειτουργεί η τεχνολογία. Δεν θυμάμαι, έχω βάλει εδώ την σκηνή που δυο άτομα πληκτρολογούν σαν τρελά, *στο ίδιο πληκτρολόγιο*, για να αντικρούσουν έναν χάκερ;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Και να μη σχολιάσουμε την αισθητική και τη λειτουργικότητα των γραφείων τους, που νομίζεις ότι ξεπετάχτηκαν από το Architectural Digest, εντάξει; Γιατί θα έρθει ο ανυπέρβλητος Χαρίτος και θα μας ταράξει στα κλωτσομπουνίδια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι, έχω βάλει εδώ την σκηνή που δυο άτομα πληκτρολογούν σαν τρελά, *στο ίδιο πληκτρολόγιο*, για να αντικρούσουν έναν χάκερ;


Όχι, αλλά ακόμα κι αν το είχες βάλει, repetitio est mater studiorum (η Επανάληψη είναι η μητέρα της Μάθησης ή κάπως έτσι, ας μη χώνομαι στα οικογενειακά τους).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Εντάξει λοιπόν, απολαύστε υπεύθυνα:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Ο Τζέθρο εφάρμοσε απλώς τον παλιό καλό αλάνθαστο κανόνα Ν.Β.Κ.Ν.Ξ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Ούτε καν, το καλώδιο της οθόνης τράβηξε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Ειδικά στο NCIS, η δαιμόνια Άμπι στο εργαστήριό της όχι μόνο κάνει σε χρόνο μηδέν όλα τα τεστ DNA, όχι μόνο ανακαλύπτει από μια πατημασιά ακόμα και τι είχε φάει το μεσημέρι αυτός που την έκανε, αλλά γνωρίζει ΟΛΕΣ τις επιστήμες καλύτερα από τους καλύτερους επιστήμονες, είναι μηχανολόγος αυτοκινήτων, πλοίων και αεροπλάνων, βιολόγος, χημικός, πυρηνικός φυσικός και εν γένει παντογνώστης. Και είναι συγχρόνως και όμορφη, νέα, τσαχπίνα, ευαίσθητη και γκοθ (αν έτσι λέγεται αυτό το στυλ) που ακούει στο εργαστήριό της χέβι μέταλ στη διαπασών.



Να δεις τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει, με βιολί όμως και πίπα πήλινη... Α, ναι! Elementary, my dear Watson! 

Όχι, δεν βλέπω τέτοια, μόνο όταν τα υποτιτλίζω (μια εποχή, έτρωγα φορένζικς με το κουτάλι για να βγάλω το ψωμί μου, ευτυχώς όχι συχνά πια). Και τότε σιχτιρίζω με το πού πάνε και τα βρίσκουνε, για να μας παιδεύουνε.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

> όμορφη, νέα, τσαχπίνα, ευαίσθητη και γκοθ




Gothess!


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2013)

Το CSI το καταλαβαίνω να το κατηγορείς, Έλλη, αλλά το Law & Order υποτίθεται ότι είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό: δύο ψάχνουν να βρουν στοιχεία, ο ιατροδικαστής δεν έχει φανταιζί γραφεία και βοηθούς να κάνουν φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις, δεν είναι ο καθένας εξπέρ σε εκατό ειδικότητες κλπ κλπ. Όσο για το δικαστικό μέρος, είναι όπως όλα, δηλαδή δεν διαφέρει από τα άλλα δικαστικά που προηγήθηκαν και που ακολούθησαν (και οι ιστορίες στηρίζονται σε αληθινές ιστορίες από την ειδησεογραφία, αλλαγμένες και ξεκοιλιασμένες, φυσικά). 
Κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου μια συζήτηση κριτικών σχετικά με το ότι πλέον δεν βγάζει το χόλιγουντ αστυνομικά σε συνέχειες, με αφορμή το The Killing και γενικά το ότι στας Ευρώπας το αστυνομικό σήριαλ ζει και βασιλεύει. 

Αλλά παρατηρώ η Λεξιλογία είναι πολύ του NCIS. Γιατί άραγε; 
Μην είν' ο Τζέθρος μας*, μην είν' η Άμπι; 
Μην είναι τ'άλλα δυο γενναία παιδιά; 

*"μας" φυσικά, γιατί εκτιμούμε το υποκριτικό ταλέντο του :inno: από την εποχή που έκανε τον αστροναύτη στο _Αυτός, Αυτή και τα Μυστήρια_ (όπως η κυρία στη ρεσεψιόν)





(Αυτό το κλιπάκι δεν ήταν απαραίτητο για τη συζήτηση, αλλά βοηθάει να ξεκινήσει η μέρα ευχάριστα)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για τους οπαδούς του Χάους (House), δε φαίνεται σε κανέναν περίεργο ότι η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα είναι από τις πιο ανίκανες στην ιστορία των ιατρικών σήριαλ, αφού κάθε βδομάδα αδυνατούν να βρουν τι έχει ο ασθενής με τη μία, άντε με τη δεύτερη; Και κάθε βδομάδα θα του δώσουν τουλάχιστον μία φορά κάποιο φάρμακο που θα τον πεθάνει στο δευτερόλεπτο, ευτυχώς δηλαδή που τα αντίδοτα λειτουργούν στο τσακ. Κι ούτε ένας συγγενής δεν έχει πει ποτέ είσαστε άσχετοι, πάμε σε άλλο νοσοκομείο. Α, ναι, και εννιά στις δέκα φορές η διάγνωση περιλαμβάνει διάρρηξη του σπιτιού του ασθενή από τους γιατρούς. Χάους, γνωστός και ως Αρσέν Λουπέν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Για τα ημαρτημένα των νοσοκομειακών σήριαλ περιμένουμε να γράψεις εσύ, SBE.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Gothess!


ο γκοθάς (οι γκοθάδες), η γκοθού (οι γκοθούδες), το γκοθάκι (τα γκοθάκια), το γκουχ γκόλουμ γκουχ γκοθ και τα γκοθοπούλια του.

Θα 'θελα να, θα 'θελα να 'μουν νιος γκοθάς
σ' ένα μπαρ σκοτίδι μαύρο κι άραχλο 
Μα γερο-πουρός και πια ανήμπορος
με τα στοιχειά της νύχτας να μεθώ

Ήμουνα κά-, ήμουνα κάποτε πανκιό
χεντμπάνγκερ, χάρντκορ, τότε πού μυαλό;
νιουγουεϊβάς, κιουρόβιος, σκοτεινός
μα γρήγορα με κούρασε κι αυτό

Βάλε βήμα κι έμπα στο χορό
γέλα και συ, αγαπούλα χρυσή
βάλε βήμα κι έμπα στο χορό
το δάκρυ σου είναι το δικό μου αθάνατο νερό :twit: 

Α, ναι, μια που είμαστε στο All play and no work και μετά από τη ντισκλεϊμεριά παραπάνω, να το πω κι εγώ για τη δική μου παραγγελιά: Αυτό το κλιπάκι δεν ήταν απαραίτητο για τη συζήτηση, αλλά βοηθάει να συνεχιστεί η μέρα ευχάριστα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2013)

Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω νοσοκομειακά. Όχι επίτηδες, τυχαίνει. Δεν είδα ποτέ μου το ER π.χ., οπότε όταν η μητέρα μου πέτυχε ένα βράδυ ένα επεισόδιο του The Good Wife και μου είπε "α, η νοσοκόμα από το ER", δεν είχα ιδέα για ποια έλεγε. Άσε που η μαμά μου έμαθε τον Κλούνεϊ πριν από μένα, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς ήξερε τη θεία του από πιο παλιά. 

Βλέπεις η μητέρα μου είναι κάτι σαν αρχείο του Χόλιγουντ της δεκαετίας του '50, του '60 και βάλε, ξέρει και τον τελευταίο ανθυποηθοποιό που εμφανίστηκε πέντε λεπτά σε κάποια ταινία, κι όλα του τα βιογραφικά, κι η πρώτη της ερώτηση όποτε ακούει για κάποιον πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο είναι συνήθως "είναι γιος/ κόρη του Τάδε ημιάγνωστου που έπαιξε για τρία δευτερόλεπτα σε κάποια ταινία που δεν βγήκε πιο έξω από τις ΗΠΑ;" (και αστεία- αστεία, άμα τα επαληθεύσεις στη Βίκι, οι πιο πολλοί είναι).


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2013)

άμα είναι να πιάσουμε τους γκόθ, ένα είναι το πρότυπο για όλα τα νέρντια:


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Αν αυτό το ξενέρωμα θεωρείται πρότυπο του γκοθ από τα νεούδια και τα νέρντια, they ain't seen nothing yet. 
Πίστεψέ με, 5 χρόνια ήμουνα ντιτζέι και μπάρμαν σε νταρκάδικο, '87 με '92, και τι μαυρίλα έχω δει δεν περιγράφεται.
Ωραίες μουσικές όμως, μερικές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Δαεμάνος ο νταρκάς :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Μπα, τώρα την έχω δει Αρκάς. Βρήκα την κλίση μου, my vocal vocation, λογοπαίκτης και λογομπαίχτης. ;)
Once a punkster, always a punster.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> [...]Παρεμπιπτόντως, για τους οπαδούς του Χάους (House), δε φαίνεται σε κανέναν περίεργο ότι η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα είναι από τις πιο ανίκανες στην ιστορία των ιατρικών σήριαλ, αφού κάθε βδομάδα αδυνατούν να βρουν τι έχει ο ασθενής με τη μία, άντε με τη δεύτερη; Και κάθε βδομάδα θα του δώσουν τουλάχιστον μία φορά κάποιο φάρμακο που θα τον πεθάνει στο δευτερόλεπτο, ευτυχώς δηλαδή που τα αντίδοτα λειτουργούν στο τσακ. Κι ούτε ένας συγγενής δεν έχει πει ποτέ είσαστε άσχετοι, πάμε σε άλλο νοσοκομείο. ...



I think that sick people in Ankh-Morpork generally go to a vet. It's generally a better bet. There's more pressure on a vet to get it right. People say "it was god's will" when granny dies, but they get angry when they lose a cow.

~ Terry Pratchett - alt.fan.pratchett


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Δαεμανε, μπορεί οι τηλεοπτικοί γκοθ να μην είναι σαν τους πραγματικούς, αλλά το νήμα έιναι τηλεοπτικό.


----------



## meidei (Mar 24, 2013)

Δείτε και τα Life on Mars και Ashes to Ashes (BBC) για το πώς αντιδρά ένας αστυνομικός από τα 2000s, όταν βρεθεί στα 70s και 80s αντίστοιχα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 19, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> 4. *Τι υπολογιστής, τι μαγικό ραβδί...* βρήκες μια παλιά φωτογραφία σε εφημερίδα που είναι φθαρμένη, μακρινή και θολή; Ο υπολογιστής θα σ' την φτιάξει στο λεπτό. Πατάς ένα κουμπί και η φωτογραφία γίνεται έγχρωμη, ξεθολώνει, οι λεπτομέρειες γίνονται ευδιάκριτες και μπορείς να τη μεγαλώσεις κατά το δοκούν, για να δεις τα μικρά γράμματα της εφημερίδας, που είναι πεταμένη σε έναν δρόμο, στο βάθος της φωτογραφίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 20, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol:!


----------

